# Funny skyscrapers



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

There are threads for ugly skyscrapers, beautiful skyscrapers, overrated skyscrapers underrated skyscrapers and many many more, but so far I haven't seen here a thread for funny skyscrapers. Some tall buildings do appear to be humorous, some even hilarious so this is the place to post them. Let's have a good laugh :hilarious

The first skyscraper I will post here was never built, though the moment I saw it I had to laugh. It does speak a lot about the time in which it was designed and it certainly wasn't meant to be funny, but by nowadays standards it certainly is a funny skyscraper :hilarious

The Palace of the Soviets:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Cut away that fatty on the top and it would be one awesome complex!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The Elephant Building, I love it. ^^


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ he beat me in posting it..

it was the very first thing that came to my mind when i saw the thread title! :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Funny skyscrapers are the worst. No taste.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Hahaha, this is a good one:

Reminds me a bit of this epic website: http://www.breadfish.co.uk/


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

That's it, thread over.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like an AC vent.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That's the old design with walkways. This is current:


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ That actually doesn't look half bad.


----------



## H%N! (Apr 8, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## mariarobert (Apr 19, 2013)

can we play tennis with it..........Its splendid piece of architecture


----------



## teresajrichardson (Apr 7, 2013)

Hahaha had a good laugh with that tennis racket building


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Hahaha, this is a good one:
> 
> Reminds me a bit of this epic website: http://www.breadfish.co.uk/


woww!! i could live here. :lol:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

The Basket Building 

The Longaberger Company, based in the Ohio town of Newark in the US, makes traditional woven baskets. So there was only one thing their new HQ could look like


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nashville Guitar Bldg



ctbuh.org


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Sanya Beauty Crown Hotel:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The fish and that basket surprised me a lot.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Wat Sam Phran*, Nakhon Pathom Province, Thailand


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Robot Building, Bangkok*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Park Venture, Bangkok









Tokyo Mode Gakuen Tower


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I think you have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

H%N! said:


> hahaha


:applause: :lol:


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Neungz said:


> *Wat Sam Phran*, Nakhon Pathom Province, Thailand


That is so wrong, on so many levels :lol:
Is it an actual temple, btw? (wat = temple)


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ What's wrong with it?
It's fun!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^I agree!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It's funny as hell, but if you live inside it there is a dragon blocking your view.


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*If lightning hits this dragon, it will come to life* :lol:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

And now comes the most perverted skyscraper of all times, the London Green Bird:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

A shoe.

Amsterdam : ING Headoffice by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Judazzz said:


> That is so wrong, on so many levels :lol:
> Is it an actual temple, btw? (wat = temple)


Well, there is something looking like a temple on top of it...


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanto said:


> And now comes the most perverted skyscraper of all times, the London Green Bird:


I can pretty much imagine what kind of people will be living here... :lol:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kanto said:


> And now comes the most perverted skyscraper of all times, the London Green Bird:


You know how the architect likes it


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Funny thing is, over here in Slovakia our word for bird also means dick :hilarious


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really a skyscraper, but a funny-shaped tower building indeed 

The Big Pineapple in South Africa:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Kanto said:


> ^^ Funny thing is, over here in Slovakia our word for bird also means dick :hilarious


In Vietnam too, lol. Cheers!! :cheers2:


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

Kanto said:


> And now comes the most perverted skyscraper of all times, the London Green Bird:


I actually have pics of this in a book of mine, and yes it does look like a giant adult toy. Or "Marital aid', choose your euphemism. There are some things I like- I love the facade color, and the geometric pattern at the base is cool. But they need to do something with the top of the thing to make it a little less...*****-ey. Seriously, I'm surprised nobody at the architect's office caught this and said "Yeah, this looks a little TOO obvious, we might wanna tone it down a bit"


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

deadhead262 said:


> You know how the architect likes it


Probably got his inspiration in the Amsterdam red light district.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanto said:


> ^^ Funny thing is, over here in Slovakia our word for bird also means dick :hilarious





Denjiro said:


> In Vietnam too, lol. Cheers!! :cheers2:


weird.. but in the Philippines as well.

"Bird" is used as reference to "dick".. so as not to be vulgar when talking to kids.
example: "Wash your bird..." :lol:


----------



## amgonzal (Aug 27, 2012)

Robarts Library at University of Toronto has the shape of a turkey:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Why did you have to say that? I can't un-see the turkey in that building now hno:

I still think it's a great structure, though.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I also think it is a great structure....


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

ROFL, that building rather watch out on Thanksgiving day :hilarious


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Bonus

UFO của Gooch Chuang, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe this can contain 3 above buildings.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

NanoMini said:


>


That's fake and _*not *_funny , the P.,'s Daily New HQ looks better than that.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Exactly hno:


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> That's fake and _*not *_funny , the P.,'s Daily New HQ looks better than that.


does anyone has the picture of the design of that building? i am sure it will not look exactly like the p*nis. America only want to make fun on china. :lol:


----------



## Bart Zmeer (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG building, Groningen, the Netherlands


----------



## G.A.M.E.R (Jul 31, 2013)

Gutovsky said:


> Man, we are glad every day this abomination was nothing but a plan... Here's another picture, a little more "realistic", of the Turd Building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


highest temple in the world if its built :lol:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't want to tell about Islamic or Jesus temples. Gods and Allah will kill me.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Ying and Yang theory


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

FNNG said:


> does anyone has the picture of the design of that building? i am sure it will not look exactly like the p*nis. America only want to make fun on china. :lol:


Here. Source: BEIJING | People's Daily New Headquarters | 150m+ | 35 fl | T/O


little universe said:


> *People's Daily/人民日报 (National Newspaper, CCP's Mouthpiece) New Headquarters Tower*
> 
> Designed by Nanjing-based Architect/Professor Zhou Qi/周琦 from Southeast University 's Architectural Design Faculty/东南大学建筑学院
> 
> ...





SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I'm back in Beijing!
> 
> From the roof of my apartment block (next to the Workers Stadium) yesterday evening:
> 
> ...


And . . ...... . .. . . . .. .... . . . (the curved skyscraper on the right)


Park Hyatt Beijing view ft colour accent photography by kattbee, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bart Zmeer said:


> OMG building, Groningen, the Netherlands


Or the 'happiness meme' building :lol:  .


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Kanto said:


> ROFL, that building rather watch out on Thanksgiving day :hilarious


hummmm.....suculent, delicious, tasty building to be eaten in thanksgiving....
:hilarious :hilarious :hilarious



RockAss said:


>











http://www.blogdokedj.com/2010/11/darth-vader.html


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Lydon said:


> Not really a skyscraper, but a funny-shaped tower building indeed
> 
> The Big Pineapple in South Africa:


Why are you fun ?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

List the tallest structures in Australia.
















:lol::lol::lol::tiasd:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

NanoMini said:


> Why are you fun ?


Huh?

And what does the above have to do with this thread? :nuts:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

NanoMini said:


> List the tallest structures in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not funny. And what is funny about this anyway?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lydon said:


>


Spongebob is real...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

heung kong tower, shenzhen


ThatOneGuy said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

this one reminds me a hand....


Urbananite said:


> Joseph Maria Olbrich also designed the Wedding Tower at the Darmstadt Artists Colony which is full of Art Nouveau and Jugenstil style architecutre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is pretty cool actually.


----------



## Ivanf (Jul 12, 2013)

:lol: looks like middle finger


----------



## teresabaixue (Feb 20, 2012)

tianzi hotel in Beijing


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I've always hated those.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Beard_scrapers? :weird:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Ivanf said:


> :lol: looks like middle finger


you shouldn't say that because I have already thought that....hehe....


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

"]Old buildings have a many stories to tell ... They have had heard and seen so much ... by -All Shine-[/URL]

Rabbit teeth!


----------



## ashley005 (Aug 23, 2013)

Waz...thats really funny the earthquake could prove disastrous to these buildings


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

how about this one....


hkskyline said:


> Source : http://www.pbase.com/hmssusan/hk_ping_shan


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

The shelter in top left looks like a graduation cap.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I feel like eating all of these building........hehe








http://imresolt.blogspot.com.br/2011/02/princess-tower-elite-residence-marina.html










http://jaqueparasempre.blogspot.com.br/2011/04/gostosura-batata-frita-do-mc.html


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hehe...nice comment...


L.A.F.2. said:


> If 1WTC and Lotte World Tower were people...


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> I feel like eating all of these building........hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thought: Whoa, I didn't realize Highcliff was gay. Wait, oh, never mind then, haha.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

China’s Meitan County is known as the “hometown of Chinese green tea”, and the reputation of Meitan green tea has surpassed national borders, so there was really no better place to build a museum of tea culture. 

With a maximum diameter of 24 meters, and a capacity of 28,360.23 cubic meters, the Meitan tea museum is by far the world’s largest teapot.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Strawberry house, Tokyo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Human Body Building, Oegstgeest, Holland


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/r5wMOQL.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/OXWR0Ts.jpg









http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/...nghai/14060219535703123771c9021c.jpg~original









http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/...nghai/1406022031cc0621e07edb780f.jpg~original


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What will you say once it's complete?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ One could think that this was designed by Beate Uhse.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

I've often felt that if you don't want people laughing at you because your tower looks like an erect ***** -- don't build a tower that looks like an erect *****!!! It's not brain surgery. Or even ***** surgery.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Tell me, who has actually built a skyscraper that looks like an erect *****? I'd really like to know actually.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

This is in Córdoba, Spain.










La silla gigante por cinefilo, en Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Danang center, son & baby & Child 








http://www.thanhnien.com.vn/Pictures201407/TUDANANG/toanhanb.jpg









http://img.v3.news.zdn.vn/w660/Uploaded/mtfuc/2014_02_26/e1.jpg


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

NanoMini said:


> Danang center, son & baby & Child
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^ i think its quite normal


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

not a skyscraper but the dragon look funny

*Wat Baan Thum (Kanchanaburi cave temple), Kanchanaburi province, Thailand*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Toad Museum, Yasothorn, Thailand*


----------



## izabella93 (Jun 1, 2015)

*funny...*

gotham city the batman tower...yeah baby this is funny :weird::weird::weird::guns1::lurker:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Neungz said:


> *Toad Museum, Yasothorn, Thailand*





napoleon said:


>


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^


napoleon said:


> http://www.khaosod.co.th/view_newsonline.php?newsid=1432292274


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This building in Bangkok:
Robot Building Stream v.2 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Robot Building by Oran Viriyincy, on Flickr

It's called the Robot Building, though I doubt that's the real name. I hear all its features have a practical use: the eyelids are sunshades, the eyes are meeting rooms, and the antennae are lightning rods. Talk about a techy building.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The "Cell Phone Building" in Kunming, China:








Source: Chiny to Lubie!


----------

